# How many of you have points in your licence?.



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

And for what?.
Lets see how many are honest.

I have none.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

None for me..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry I refuse to answer don't want to tempt fate :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

clean !! :lol: ( for everything !!)


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Big fat 0


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Driving for just shy if 8 years and had one speeding fine. SP30, 3 points and a £60 fine For it back in 2006 shortly after passing my test. Learnt my lesson fairly quick, speed is for the race track not the roads! 

Jack


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Nearly 10 years behind the wheel and still 0 points! Touch wood 

J


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I've had three speeding fines over the 38 years of riding / driving - all penalties on bikes. Difficult to see the camera when you're chin down, arse up.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Driving 30 years and had one SP30 back in 2004... touch wood !!!

What about you kprincess?


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Nore me


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

Your all just boring  Ive got 6, both me just being an idiot and thinking "hmmmm that cars close, lets see if he can stay that close". I mite add it was dark on both occasions and that car turned out to be a fully marked 3 series [smiley=argue.gif]

To be honest i got of lightly both times with just 3 points each time lol.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

None in almost 20 years of driving (touch loads and loads of wood).


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

31 years of points free driving for me.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Driving 30 years and had one SP30 back in 2004... touch wood !!!
> 
> What about you kprincess?


As mentioned on the thread that I have none.


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Just one SP30 in 35 years of driving .

I think its just your luck sometimes , I am careful but know plenty who have been caught doing 38 ish in a 30 limit area a few times . If you are not lucky it can happen to many I am sure .

I need to be really careful now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Driving 30 years and had one SP30 back in 2004... touch wood !!!
> ...


Sorry didn't notice that, god knows how... doh!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

chrissy1502002 said:


> Your all just boring  Ive got 6, both me just being an idiot and thinking "hmmmm that cars close, lets see if he can stay that close". I mite add it was dark on both occasions and that car turned out to be a fully marked 3 series [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> To be honest i got of lightly both times with just 3 points each time lol.


Tut tut :wink:

I had an unmarked BMW 5 series race up behind me so I just stuck to my speed and was stopped for driving too slow :lol:

You never know what they are driving these days!.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Kprincess wrote:
warrenstuart wrote:
Driving 30 years and had one SP30 back in 2004... touch wood !!!

What about you kprincess?

As mentioned on the thread that I have none.

Sorry didn't notice that, god knows how... doh!

It's called sensible driving :roll: :wink:


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

A boring 0 for me ,although its not for the want of trying.


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

Everyone knows points mean prizes, soooooo what have i won :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I had nine points at one stage, then eventually i was back to zero. Back on three now for a sp30 back in Dec 09


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

boring,,, and happily so,,,,, over the years, as no surprise to some :wink: , i have had more points than i care to remember, but for now just quite happily and boringly NONE


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

chrissy1502002 said:


> Everyone knows points mean prizes, soooooo what have i won :lol:


Bonus £££ on your insurance premium :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had 3 points for an SP50 once, doing 84mph on a motorway in 84mph traffic on a clear summer day. I was the only one on a bike. I've since read that Somerset police are biased against bikers.
My license has been clean for many years now. I've been told to check my mirrors a few times though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Currently 0.

Had a SP30 in 2004 for doing 54 in a 40.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I like the honesty


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

zero in 44 years driving. First ever speeding offence about a year ago doing 36 mph in 30 mph zone, did naughty boys school instead of points. Was an unmarked white van that got me.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

2 SP30s in 36 years, 1 on a bike, 1 in a car. Both £60 and 3 points.

Then in Belgium, 5 mph over the speed limit in the middle lane of 3 on a motorway, with lots of local reg cars zinging past in lane 3, unmarked Volvo behind pulls me over, on the spot fine!!!!!!

Should have let the fecking Germans keep the shite hole then there would be no speed limits!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had three sp30's all as a rep travelling the south coast on business (hate reps) lol. then clean for 10 yrs and got another in 2010 in my van dohhhhhhhhhh. so currently 3 points


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have three for an SP30.

It is completely my fault, but I have to say I wasn't being an idiot.

Country lane, I was doing 40 while it was 40 (on crusie control no less) my mate warned me about a camera up ahead. "That's OK, I'm doing the speed limit"

I passed a speed sign which I swear said 40 and didn't slow down. 20 yards later, I got the double flash.

I felt more than a little aggrieved as I'm convinced someone turned the sign around as I knew the camera was there and wasn't speeding (at the part where it was OK to go 40). I didn't know the road though, so didn't know what speed it should have been. I actually wanted to stop and go back to check to see if the sign said 30 or 40, but we needed to get to the airport - see below.

Anyway, it was the cherry on the icing of a particluarly bad journey.

We were on our way to go skiing so had a car full of people and kit. Hit a huge pothole and burst a tyre. Luckily, it was my BM so had RF tyres. We made it to the airport on the wrecked tyre and just agreed to sort it out when we got back. What I returned to was a bill for £250 for a new RF tyre, £300 for a new alloy and £60 for the speeding fine.

Luckily I got Somerset council to pay for the tyre and rim, but no sooner had I accepted their full and final payment, we realised the front wheel had also been buckled (another £300) and the suspension failed and cost us in total something like £1,400.

Not a great evening.

Prior to that, I had 18 years points free.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been lucky so far touch wood!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Driving for 35 years one SP30 in 1990 and one SP30 in 2006 thats it


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

Was up to 9 points 16 years or so ago. Now clean, and just dodged 3 by attending a Driver Awareness Course.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

3 points for driving using a mobile phone!

First points in 11 years


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I got caught in a box junction once. 

I didn't choose the thug life......


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I was recently awarded 6 points... first 3 for going slightly fast on one side of the road, then a few weeks later another 3 for going very fast on the other side of same road


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

T3RBO said:


> I was recently awarded 6 points... first 3 for going slightly fast on one side of the road, then a few weeks later another 3 for going very fast on the other side of same road


Ooops!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I was recently awarded 6 points... first 3 for going slightly fast on one side of the road, then a few weeks later another 3 for going very fast on the other side of same road


huh !!!!!!!! that will teach them :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I was recently awarded 6 points... first 3 for going slightly fast on one side of the road, then a few weeks later another 3 for going very fast on the other side of same road


You should have told them that you weren't speeding but trying to miss the Plymouth potholes.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

T3RBO said:


> I was recently awarded 6 points... first 3 for going slightly fast on one side of the road, then a few weeks later another 3 for going very fast on the other side of same road


tut tut naughty boy :-|


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

3 points doing 37 in a 30 3 years ago.
3 points doing 35 in a 30 last year.
I couldn't do the naughty boy course the first time because I was caught in Dorset and I live in Warwickshire and Dorset aren't linked in to the system that lets you take the course in a different area.
The second time I forgot to fill the paperwork in so I ended up pleading guilty to a court case by post and I had to pay £250 for the privilege of having a second speeding ticket.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

29 years : Nil points [smiley=wings.gif]

Although I was stopped for doing 40 in a 40 zone once [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] :-?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> 29 years : Nil points [smiley=wings.gif]
> 
> Although I was stopped for doing 40 in a 40 zone once [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] :-?


 :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 29 years : Nil points [smiley=wings.gif]
> ...


Yeah - I was confused too Andy!

I was in my 306 XSi about 13 years ago and was coming home from a friend's house at 11:15pm (No, I hadn't had a drop to drink!). I had just pulled out from a side road into the 40 limit and the traffic car was going the other way. I saw them swing round in the entrance to the side road behind me then they sat right on my tail for about half a mile. I stuck it dead on 40mph so they would have no reason to pull me over - I even slowed right down for the two mini roundabouts. They waited until I got into the 30 limit, then blue-lighted me!! [smiley=huh2.gif]

Conversation went something like this:
•	Evening officer
○	Evening sir. Bit fast down there weren't we?
•	What, 40?
○	Yes sir... in a 30 zone.
•	Erm, I think you'll find it's a 40 zone!
○	No it's a 30 zone sir.
•	Well it's been a 40 zone every day for the last 10 years I've been driving down it including at 5:30 this evening.
○	Well, we have to agree to differ sir. Anyway, you hit 46 at one point.
•	Well, we'll have to agree to differ again officer. I made sure I didn't go even a smidge over 40 so you wouldn't have a reason to nick me.
○	I'm not nicking you sir, it's just a warning(!)
•	A warning for doing 40 in a 40 zone?
○	It's a 30 zone sir.
:roll: 
•	I tell you what officer - I'll go home to bed and you go check the speed limit. If I'm wrong you can come and wake me up to 'warn' me.
○	Good night sir.
•	Good night officer 
[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


You get the odd clown oops I meant officer who's just bored and likes to act the fool 

Enjoyed the read


----------

